# .223 and 5.56 Ammunition Located



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

After hearing on several boards that .223 and 5.56 ammunition was sold out wherever people were checking, I decided I'd better try and see if I could find some and stock up. 

After running into empty store after empty store, I was finally able to stock up. If you're interested in more info, feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I reload and finding bullets, brass is hard to find now too


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> I reload and finding bullets, brass is hard to find now too


Your right, I noticed brass on gunbroker.com is starting to go crazy in price, got a big order from Pats Reloading comeing in this week suposedly, even reloading components are starting to get tight.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Even though I considered myself fully stocked, I did succumb to the frenzy and placed an order with LAX ammo. Their prices have already doubled since I ordered (and received) mine. Crazy.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I dunno..
at currentrate of a 1k a case I might consider selling a few cases locally


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That has been on my mind too. Not as much with ammo, but with guns. A guy I know just finished a Palmetto State Armory AR-15 build and was waiting for spring to shoot it. He put about $750 into it and sold it for $1600 (rifle and 2 magazines). That's a really nice profit, especially since the odds are that he will be able to build another AR-15 in 12 months or so for $750-800 again. I have two unfired AR-15's in my safe, each with a dozen magazines. Decisions... Decisions....


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I have an unfired DDM4V5 right know...
worth in this market.. what, maybe 4 k?

but I cannot sell it honorbaly since the reatiler who could ahve jacked it up honored his pre bubble price with me.

I have some other nice AR's though.
I almost wished I hadnt sold my Delton MagPul MOE in FDE, 4150 barrell, 158 carp. steel extractor, MPI/HPT bolt etc right befere the bubble
.
But it went to a friend so thats ok too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have seen DD's going for $3000-4000. Probably more when income tax returns start coming out and the "common man" can afford rifles like that.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Man it's really crazy seeing the prices for a good AR I was smart enough to pick up a DD last October that same model is now going for double what I paid.


----------

